# Ooops I did it again!



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Got a call yesterday about a box of slot car stuff. All I had to do was pick it up. So I Did...





I'm not sure what I'm going to do with all the chassis's. They all need tires, and a couple need total re-builds, but I'm not familiar with the curve hugger chassis. Besides the break in the wing of the superbird, and the missing head from the vette, they are all in excellent shape.


The Kicker? I had another call today, another guy, about 6 blocks away fromt his place also had some slots. 
I think it was an earlier version of the AFX track. It had power & controller connections like Tyco Pro. He had 2 Green 4 gear vickies, 2 4 gear rolls royces, 1 yellow Ferrari and 4 Dragsters, including one with original sticker sheet intact. I almost shipped my pants (ala Kmart).

However. He wanted $50.00. I wish he had told me that previous, cause I would not have gone to looked. I only had $20.00 and he had made no mention of how much he wanted. The worst part is that he said his sister called him to ask him to pick up his slot car set. he said I never had a slot car set, and even after picking it up, he was sure it wasn't his, talk about money for nothing! I wish more of my relatives found unclaimed slot cars! 

He said he saw my ad and thought it would be nice if the slot cars went to a good cause. I explained, that I don't get any money from the church for what I do, hence I could not afford much. I offered the $20.00 and said, I'm sorry I can't afford anymore at this time. He said he will keep my number, and will let me know if his wife changes his mind for him. I'm praying she does...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Another nice Score- Danny Boy ! And I love the older Curvehugger chassis, they drifted nicely like the TycoPro would :thumbsup:
PS- I'm always in the Hunt for Curvehugger/HP2 Pick-up shoes(and chassis too)....so keep that in mind


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You run right back to that guy, give him the 50.00 and then
sell a few of those afx right here to pay for the whole lot!:thumbsup:
Can I send ya the 50.00?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

$25.00 apiece for the 4 rails (a bargain by the way), leaves $50.00 profit and much else to use?
yeah, I would send ya $50.00 too!
hurry up joeZ


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Sell a kidney man!!! These are slot cars !!!!!!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

:-D


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

aye?.....thats 50 bux Canadian!

lessee now carry the one...divide by 2...

= $100....right?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> aye?.....thats 50 bux Canadian!
> 
> lessee now carry the one...divide by 2...
> 
> = $100....right?


50.00 Canadian = 49.71 American:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, things are tight, so hopefully I can find the time to finish some cars for sale. I also need to get a bank account attached to my paypal. so I can use the cash offline. Then Maybe I'll re-approach him, assuming he doesn't sell to someone else right away.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

wow! look at that PETTY...i'm drooling. nice score!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ya got two guys offering to send ya the cash. 
what more incentive does it take to link a bank account?
it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL. I will try today, I just have to make some calls this afternoon on my lunch break.

I take this is a loan, and I will pay you back when I sell some of the pieces, or... would this be to purchase some of the product??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

i'll do it any way you want. but joeZ has first dibs, so, 
i'll wait for his reply


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> LoL. I will try today, I just have to make some calls this afternoon on my lunch break.
> 
> I take this is a loan, and I will pay you back when I sell some of the pieces, or... would this be to purchase some of the product??



Sure! OK, here is a thought.
I'll take 1 vickie, 1 Rolls and 2 Dragsters for my 50.00.
(You are welcome to ship them cheap and slow.)

You keep same plus the ferrari for the price of cheap shipping?!:thumbsup:

(Thank you, Al)


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I appreciate the offer guys, but I haven't heard back from him so I'm thinking they may have been sold to someone else. I'll let you know if he returns any of my messages.


----------



## Slot Kid (May 4, 2013)

Are the shoes no longer available?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*HP2 Shoes*



Slot Kid said:


> Are the shoes no longer available?


 If you mean Curvehugger/HP2 pick-up shoes? No- they haven't been made for DECADES ! And no aftermarket Co. ever made them. There was alot of NOS available until a few years ago, but now thats all gone, the only HP2 shoes available -are whats in peoples own secret stashes  !


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

*hp2 curve hugger pick up shoes*

I seen some nos pickup shoes for hp2's on ebay last week. Tubtrack is a seller on ebay that has sold them also in the past. He claims to have over 40 years worth of slot cars and parts. He has a brick and mortar hobby shop as well.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

kriket said:


> I seen some nos pickup shoes for hp2's on ebay last week. Tubtrack is a seller on ebay that has sold them also in the past. He claims to have over 40 years worth of slot cars and parts. He has a brick and mortar hobby shop as well.


FYI- he ONLY has a Couple Pair left, and if you're willing to pay his prices, BUY 'Em ! Coz once his are gone, they are GONE....and Nobody else(except private stashes) have any available !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Please check out HT Member, "Grungerockjeepe's" tutorials on how to retrofit braids to Tycos....and other assorted trix.

"Rocken' the HP2" ....or something to that effect. It really is a MUST read.


----------

